# Anna netrebko



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

This Ravishing Diva is a Ten
I wanted to play an opera on my new home theater system. But the only ones available in Blu-ray (according to hbdirect.com) listed a host of unfamiliar singers. I was unsure what to do until I heard and saw Anna Netrebko on a YouTube link that someone in the AARP on-line community sent to me yesterday. I will always be indebted to my anonymous friend. I was instantly wowed by Netrebko’s luxurious voice—perfect for Puccini’s O Mio Babbino Caro— enticed by her seductively playful moves, especially in the Act 1 bedroom scene from Manon, and riveted by her existential apprehensiveness in “E Strano” from La Traviata. Once more rummaging through the Blu-ray catalogue, I found two complete operas featuring Anna Netrebko: La Boheme and La Traviata. Having the incomparable Rolando Villazon (another superstar I familiarized myself with through YouTube) as main male singer in both of these operas is another tremendous plus. More good news: both discs are available from Netflix. Considering the relative poor AV quality of the YouTube selections, I can’t wait to get a chance to see and hear Netrebko on my 55” Led Samsung with Bose Surround Sound. I never thought I’d feel this way, but Leontyne Price, whose ravishing voice I have always adored, may have to share some space on her pedestal with Anna Netrebko.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

SCHLEMO said:


> This Ravishing Diva is a Ten
> I wanted to play an opera on my new home theater system. But the only ones available in Blu-ray (according to hbdirect.com) listed a host of unfamiliar singers. I was unsure what to do until I heard and saw Anna Netrebko on a YouTube link that someone in the AARP on-line community sent to me yesterday. I will always be indebted to my anonymous friend. I was instantly wowed by Netrebko's luxurious voice-perfect for Puccini's O Mio Babbino Caro- enticed by her seductively playful moves, especially in the Act 1 bedroom scene from Manon, and riveted by her existential apprehensiveness in "E Strano" from La Traviata. Once more rummaging through the Blu-ray catalogue, I found two complete operas featuring Anna Netrebko: La Boheme and La Traviata. Having the incomparable Rolando Villazon (another superstar I familiarized myself with through YouTube) as main male singer in both of these operas is another tremendous plus. More good news: both discs are available from Netflix. Considering the relative poor AV quality of the YouTube selections, I can't wait to get a chance to see and hear Netrebko on my 55" Led Samsung with Bose Surround Sound. I never thought I'd feel this way, but Leontyne Price, whose ravishing voice I have always adored, may have to share some space on her pedestal with Anna Netrebko.


Not too long ago Anna Netrebko did a concert in Germany where she sang an aria as/from Juditta(Meine lippen sie kuessen so Heiss) by Franz Lehar. In the midst of it all she kicked off her shoes on stage and danced like a gypsy, flirted with the audience, threw flowers to select men in the front rows and then ran her fingers through the hair of the first violinist(lucky guy)...

Btw, here is a Youtube vid of that aria:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> Not too long ago Anna Netrebko did a concert in Germany where she sang an aria as/from Juditta(Meine lippen sie kuessen so Heiss) by Franz Lehar. In the midst of it all she kicked off her shoes on stage and danced like a gypsy, flirted with the audience, threw flowers to select men in the front rows and then ran her fingers through the hair of the first violinist(lucky guy)...
> 
> Btw, here is a Youtube vid of that aria:


That is her signature encore piece with all the same flirting. You can also see it from on YouTube from a Proms concert.


----------



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

The concert featuring her antics and much more are on Netflix.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> Not too long ago Anna Netrebko did a concert in Germany where she sang an aria as/from Juditta(Meine lippen sie kuessen so Heiss) by Franz Lehar. In the midst of it all she kicked off her shoes on stage and danced like a gypsy, flirted with the audience, threw flowers to select men in the front rows and then ran her fingers through the hair of the first violinist(lucky guy)...
> 
> Btw, here is a Youtube vid of that aria:


Ah yes, Anna Netrebko, such a great stage personality! Difficult not to love her, although she has her limitations singing-wise compared to the divas of the golden age.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cesare Impalatore said:


> Ah yes, Anna Netrebko, such a great stage personality! Difficult not to love her, although she has her limitations singing-wise compared to the divas of the golden age.


Not so difficult, _one_ of those voices I wouldn't shed a tear over if I to never hear it again.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Not so difficult, _one_ of those voices I wouldn't shed a tear over if I to never hear it again.


Hi Pugg,

If I were to go by your avatar I would guess you are a Renee Fleming fan - I also adore the artistry of Ms. Fleming as much as I do Ms. Netrebko. Now, Divas of the Golden Age are in a class by themselves. I now humbly inquire why should one limit oneself to the Golden Age Divas? Please, no offence is intended.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Cesare Impalatore said:


> Ah yes, Anna Netrebko, such a great stage personality! Difficult not to love her, although she has her limitations singing-wise compared to the divas of the golden age.


Tsk tsk! Let us not nitpick. Man oh man are we lucky to have her in our lifetime of opera. She's more than a good singer. She's an entertainer. So what if she's not Muzio. How many of that Golden Age could attract an audience and bring them to their knees like that? Let us give thanks!


----------



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

Amen! Netrebko is one of our great contemporary operatic superstars in every respect.


----------



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

Do you think that her voice is lackluster? I find it luscious.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> Hi Pugg,
> 
> If I were to go by your avatar I would guess you are a Renee Fleming fan - I also adore the artistry of Ms. Fleming as much as I do Ms. Netrebko. Now, Divas of the Golden Age are in a class by themselves. I now humbly inquire why should one limit oneself to the Golden Age Divas? Please, no offence is intended.


_None taken_ what so ever :tiphat:


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

i would recommend the early works such as in Ruslan And Ludmila (1995 Maryinsky production) where she was best at artistry compared to now that she lost it with productions like the Met's etc. -


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

SCHLEMO said:


> Do you think that her voice is lackluster? I find it luscious.


If ever a word was misused to describe Netrebko's voice, it is "lackluster." Who said that? It's a laugh and a half!!
(maybe they just didn't know how to spell the word "luscious!")


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

sharik said:


> i would recommend the early works such as in Ruslan And Ludmila (1995 Maryinsky production) where she was best at artistry compared to now that she lost it with productions like the Met's etc. -


This was Anna's finest moment in my opinion.

N.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, Anna can't really sing coloratura arias (though she constantly tries to). She butchered Violeta's role from Traviata...but she is a very good entertainer, by no means. She is a star and so Katherin Jankings is too. Beautiful women coupled with some nice voice and tons of charisma are marketed like crazy for easy money...Other than that there are many other living sopranos with better voices/technique and some are more beautiful. But, deh beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

sharik said:


> i would recommend the early works such as in Ruslan And Ludmila (1995 Maryinsky production) where she was best at artistry compared to now that she lost it with productions like the Met's etc. -


Thank you for mentioning the 1995 Maryinsky R & L - She was in top form there. It escaped me what happened at the MET.
A PM is coming your way...


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Ilarion said:


> It escaped me what happened at the MET.


if take for example her Tatiana from 2009 Met production -






- it all ended up in soap opera, although some might say she is fat here, however, the stage director should have taken this fact in account instead of ignorantly pushing his own agenda.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

most interesting is how she and Villazon managed to pull it off with that dubious Salzburg _La Traviata_ production which, instead of being shameful for the both, turned out to be their triumph... but i have to admit, the stage director had produced it so that, despite being 'contemporary' in the worst sense, the goings-on still perfectly followed the score in terms of rhythm and music, maybe even better than any of the productions known to date.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

How delicious it is to have a luscious voice tucked into a stage animal and a beautiful face to match.


----------



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

Could you be more specific in your damning critique of Anna? Beauty aside, and she is losing much of it as she gains more weight, her voice is as stunning as ever. Of course, I'm no expert.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SCHLEMO said:


> Could you be more specific in your damning critique of Anna? Beauty aside, and she is losing much of it as she gains more weight, her voice is as stunning as ever. Of course, I'm no expert.


She is a bit overweight but she is not fat enough for her beauty to loose.
I can say that I don´t feel much joy listening to Anna Netrebko comparing to many other singers.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

She is vulgar, she is arrogant and she has no idea what she sings about. Now and then she tries repertoire which is far beyond her abilities, such as Vier Letzte Lieder. Mechanical singing bird in best case. Formerly, before she start becoming a fat joke.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

SCHLEMO said:


> Could you be more specific in your damning critique of Anna? Beauty aside, and she is losing much of it as she gains more weight, her voice is as stunning as ever. Of course, I'm no expert.


Are you referring to me when you say "damning critique of Anna?"
Gosh, I sure hope not. My post was as glowing as you can get. I think Anna Netrebko is the real thing.
Where did you get the impression that I was damning her? What did you think I said?
Read my post again more carefully!

Oops!~ Looks like the posts are out of order making it look like I was damning Anna when in actuality you were responding to some other poster with taste in his ... um ... never mind.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

There are some surprisingly nasty remarks here. I've never found Netrebko an interesting singer - I heard a "Si, mi chiamano Mimi" that was a complete yawner - but she's done a very nice Russian album. She has a fine voice with a rich tone, albeit some limitations in flexibility. And of course she's great-looking. Her acting can be quite decent. In me she inspires extreme...

moderation.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It is interesting to observe just how often discussions of female singers gets into appearance, something that never happens with men. What do her looks have to do with anything at all? Perhaps her weight affects her vocal production but if so, given discussions about other singers, that should be a positive thing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Becca said:


> It is interesting to observe just how often discussions of female singers gets into appearance, something that never happens with men. What do her looks have to do with anything at all? Perhaps her weight affects her vocal production but if so, given discussions about other singers, that should be a positive thing.


Except when it is about Jonas K.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't know enough about voices to comment on how Anna N. compares with others. As to looks, I also don't particularly care whether she is fat, skinny, pretty, ugly, etc. Except that she has definitely sold herself as a sex symbol - look at the covers of her numerous albums. To bank so much on that, and then given her rather meteoric rise in weight is quite unfortunate.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Becca said:


> It is interesting to observe just how often discussions of female singers gets into appearance, something that never happens with men. What do her looks have to do with anything at all? Perhaps her weight affects her vocal production but if so, given discussions about other singers, that should be a positive thing.


Because the operas for some strange reasons immediately becomes better when they are performed by pretty women.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

DrMike said:


> I don't know enough about voices to comment on how Anna N. compares with others.


But can you decide what you personally think sounds good or not?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> It is interesting to observe just how often discussions of female singers gets into appearance, *something that never happens with men.* What do her looks have to do with anything at all? Perhaps her weight affects her vocal production but if so, given discussions about other singers, that should be a positive thing.


Less often, certainly - but there's Kaufmann... 

Opera has always thrived on glamor, and The Diva is the emblem of that. It's show business, so I think we're stuck with lookism. But it's still the singing that matters most. So far, anyway.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

singing while pregnant and dancing at that -






PS: love Kalman operas, especially _Die Csárdásfürstin_.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Face it. It is what it is today. Everyone is so taken with the physical form (it IS show biz after all) that any added avoirdupois is looked askance upon. Of course, truth to tell, it's the voice first and foremost but if all of that is in the right place, a nice physical appearance certainly doesn't hurt in the casting department.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Becca said:


> It is interesting to observe just how often discussions of female singers gets into appearance, something that never happens with men.


Seriously?

Can you say Kaufmann, Alagna, Hvorostovsky, Schrott, Gunn, Corelli, del Monaco, Florez, Grigolo, Lee, Mattei?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

sabrina said:


> *Yes, Anna can't really sing coloratura arias (though she constantly tries to)*. She butchered Violeta's role from Traviata...but she is a very good entertainer, by no means. She is a star and so Katherin Jankings is too. Beautiful women coupled with some nice voice and tons of charisma are marketed like crazy for easy money...Other than that there are many other living sopranos with better voices/technique and some are more beautiful. But, deh beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


that's my biggest beef with her.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

Sloe said:


> But can you decide what you personally think sounds good or not?


To me, she sounds fine. That is my grand assessment. But she has blown up. Sexist? Maybe. But she marketed herself early on as much on her looks as her voice, so I think it becomes a valid critique at this point. It's not like it is criticism over aging, which she can't do anything about.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Becca said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting to observe just how often discussions of female singers gets into appearance, something that never happens with men. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Barbara Hannigan* is an infinitely better soprano.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> nina foresti said:
> 
> 
> > you forgot d'arcangelo
> ...


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Morimur said:


> BalalaikaBoy said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot Rolando Villazón.
> ...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

DrMike said:


> To me, she sounds fine. That is my grand assessment. But she has blown up. Sexist? Maybe. But she marketed herself early on as much on her looks as her voice, so I think it becomes a valid critique at this point. It's not like it is criticism over aging, which she can't do anything about.


I think she still looks good.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Becca said:


> It is interesting to observe just how often discussions of female singers gets into appearance, something that never happens with men. What do her looks have to do with anything at all? Perhaps her weight affects her vocal production but if so, given discussions about other singers, that should be a positive thing.


Spot on - a red-herring that is little more than an opportunity for the beauty-police to put (predominantly) women down


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Face it. It is what it is today. * Everyone *is so taken with the physical form (it IS show biz after all) that any added avoirdupois is looked askance upon. Of course, truth to tell, it's the voice first and foremost but if all of that is in the right place, a nice physical appearance certainly doesn't hurt in the casting department.


Everyone? EVERYone?

No - not *EVERY*one - there has always been a number of enthusiasts who have enjoyed singers for their ability to sing - have a listen to Luisa Tetrazzini - have a listen before looking at a picture of her, for instance.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Becca said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting to observe just how often discussions of female singers gets into appearance, something that never happens with men. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Morimur said:


> BalalaikaBoy said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot Rolando Villazón.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

Sloe said:


> I think she still looks good.


Yes, except that now she has a physique made for the recording studio. I don't know that the YouTube video of her writhing on the bed as Manon would get quite as many hits these days if it were recorded with the present-day Anna.

That is why I prefer to listen to opera, rather than watch.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Yes, except that now she has a physique made for the recording studio. I don't know that the YouTube video of her writhing on the bed as Manon would get quite as many hits these days if it were recorded with the present-day Anna.
> 
> That is why I prefer to listen to opera, rather than watch.


She have gained weight but for you it sounds like she have reached a monstrous obesity and that is an exagerration.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

Earlier Anna:







Larger Anna:








She may still be an attractive large woman, but like I said - the current Anna wouldn't get as many hits on YouTube frolicking on a bed in a neglige.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

By


DrMike said:


> Earlier Anna:
> View attachment 71490
> 
> Larger Anna:
> ...


Callas in reverse!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

I was even kind - I didn't post one of her even earlier photos, where she was even skinnier. 

In all fairness, she is older now, and metabolism slows down. And she has had a child. Her weight is her own concern. But, as they say - live by the sword, die by the sword. While her voice is certainly her main selling point, her beauty and sexuality were also major marketing strategies for her, from frolicking in a neglige, to flirting barefoot, she was selling her voice AND her body (not in the prostitution sense).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anna is a banana with heavier roles. Her Verdi album wasn't very good and my dad winced when he heard it.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidA said:


> By Callas in reverse!


but Callas had never been pregnant... pregnancy for an opera singer is a rare thing to happen, so it is kind of unfair to attack once pregnant artists for gaining weight later on.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

DrMike said:


> I was even kind - I didn't post one of her even earlier photos, where she was even skinnier.


i had already posted two vids on here, one shows her skinny and the other - fat (almost 20 years later) so there was no need to bother with posting photos.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

I like Netrebko. Of course she is nowhere near singers like Callas, but she is pretty good. I really liked her with Alagna on Romeo et Juliette in the 2007 Met performance. I have no issues on her weight. Unless of course she ends up ridiculously overweight and then she herself should worry too


----------



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

Callas was perhaps the most expressive diva ever, but her shrill voice never appealed to me. Netrebko's voice is much more melodious. If it's between the mockingbird or the crow, I'll usually choose the mockingbird.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Earlier Anna:
> View attachment 71490
> 
> Larger Anna:
> ...


You said she had a body for audio recordings and with that it would mean that most singers should stop performing on the stage.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Question is whether she is a legendary singer or not?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Anna still looks mighty fine to me, and she continues to be well reviewed by critics who have no reason to be kind to her.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/06/arts/after-anna-netrebkos-macbeth-triumph-norma-is-next.html

Along with other major performers (you know the names) I'm glad she is a part of our opera world. One of us, so to speak.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

sharik said:


> but Callas had never been pregnant... pregnancy for an opera singer is a rare thing to happen, so it is kind of unfair to attack once pregnant artists for gaining weight later on.


I'm ignorant on this one. Is it really true that most opera singers decline to have children while they are professionally active?


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> Anna still looks mighty fine to me, and she continues to be well reviewed by critics who have no reason to be kind to her.


Agreed. She is a woman in her mid-40's, raising a semi-autistic child on her own while maintaining a grueling international schedule. I think she is doing all right. I know it wasn't to everyone's taste, but I greatly enjoyed her Lady Macbeth last year, and she was the saving grace in the Salzburg _Trovatore_.

Did anyone really expect her to get _more_ attractive than this?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

She's not always the most careful vocal technician, but Anna Netrebko's voice is, quite simply, one of the most exciting soprano voices I have ever heard. I've never been disappointed by the sound of it. One might say that it lacks a "softer" quality; however I personally have always preferred operatic voices to be slightly steely rather than too soft-grained, so it's more than okay with me. The performances of hers that I've watched (on video) have been meticulously acted if not always the most moving -- for example, I was more touched by Renee Fleming's Tatiana in EUGENE ONEGIN than by Anna's, even though Anna's acting was probably better detail-wise.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Is it really true that most opera singers decline to have children while they are professionally active?


well, i don't know, i only go by the statistics...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've just watched Anna in L'elixir d'Amore. Younger version of course. She is terrific! What do some of you guys want - blood? :lol:


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> I'm ignorant on this one. Is it really true that most opera singers decline to have children while they are professionally active?


 Quite opposite. Many first rank modern opera singers are mothers. Renee Fleming, Magdalena Kožena, Elīna Garanča, Nataly Dessay, Nina Stemme, etc.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Anna is now engaged to a tenor from Azerbaijan whose name escapes me - I wish her a happiness that she never received from Erwin Schrott.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

That she has (I'm guessing) resisted the lure of some mega billionaire surely says something about her. 

Thinking about Callas here and what it cost her.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> That she has (I'm guessing) resisted the lure of some mega billionaire surely says something about her.


 Wow, modern day heroine rejects billionaires lined to offer her hand and wealth and chooses poor Yusif. This is true romantic story, easily beats any from Bellini or Donizetti. I'm crying with joy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Sloe said:


> You said she had a body for audio recordings and with that it would mean that most singers should stop performing on the stage.


Probably. From what I have seen, their acting abilities leave much to be desired. If they are training to be opera singers, why don't they also invest in a little dramatic acting training? Watching an opera usually leaves me having to suppress the eye rolling at how utterly absurd their grossly overdramatic acting is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> Agreed. She is a woman in her mid-40's, raising a semi-autistic child on her own while maintaining a grueling international schedule. I think she is doing all right. I know it wasn't to everyone's taste, but I greatly enjoyed her Lady Macbeth last year, and she was the saving grace in the Salzburg _Trovatore_.
> 
> Did anyone really expect her to get _more_ attractive than this?


It isn't an issue of her beauty - all of us lose that with age. It is her weight. That can certainly have health repercussions, so it is something that everybody should be working on.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Probably. From what I have seen, their acting abilities leave much to be desired. If they are training to be opera singers, why don't they also invest in a little dramatic acting training? Watching an opera usually leaves me having to suppress the eye rolling at how utterly absurd their grossly overdramatic acting is.


ooooo, better not tell my dad. My dad believes in the golden age of singing whether it doesn't matter how terrible the opera acting is but the quality of the voices regardless... it's all about the high notes for him.

I on the other hand, believe in Regentheater mostly so for me the production and singing go hand in hand.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Watching an opera usually leaves me having to suppress the eye rolling at how utterly absurd their grossly overdramatic acting is.


the so called 'overdramatic' acting most likely is what good acting supposed to be... it only takes stop watching those Hollywood movies, where they gun each other down with a smile on there face, to understand this.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

sharik said:


> the so called 'overdramatic' acting most likely is what good acting supposed to be... it only takes stop watching those Hollywood movies, where they gun each other down with a smile on there face, to understand this.


Mario Del Monaco said that he acted with big gestures so that people on the cheap seats could see what he is doing. So "overdramatic" acting has its uses.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

sharik said:


> the so called 'overdramatic' acting most likely is what good acting supposed to be... it only takes stop watching those Hollywood movies, where they gun each other down with a smile on there face, to understand this.


Good acting should convince me. That is the only measure that I use.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Diminuendo said:


> Mario Del Monaco said that he acted with big gestures so that people on the cheap seats could see what he is doing. So "overdramatic" acting has its uses.


It is true that the way one acts in an opera hall is necessarily different than when one is in front of a camera. However, much of the same issues that an opera would have are also found in regular theater, and I have watched numerous plays, from both up close and the cheap seats, and never seen as much buffoonery as what is typically on display in an opera. Like I said - they could probably all use some lessons in stage acting - not movie acting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

sharik said:


> the so called 'overdramatic' acting most likely is what good acting supposed to be... it only takes stop watching those Hollywood movies, where they gun each other down with a smile on there face, to understand this.


And your simplistic dichotomy is absurd. What, since I think the acting in opera is ridiculous, it must mean I am a huge fan of "Hollywood movies, where they gun each other down with a smile on their face?"

I watch all manner of movies - and my favorites tend to be dramas. I have also watched much theater. I can recognize bad acting when I see it - and in opera, the bad acting is so blatant it practically hits you upside the head. Indeed, finding actual good acting is the more difficult endeavor in opera.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

DrMike said:


> And your simplistic dichotomy is absurd. What, since I think the acting in opera is ridiculous, it must mean I am a huge fan of "Hollywood movies, where they gun each other down with a smile on their face?"


Do not try to comprehend this. In Soviet art theory they believe killings should be acted with crazy face, rusty ax in one hand, half-bottle of vodka in other, animal screams and NO smiles.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

DrMike said:


> It is true that the way one acts in an opera hall is necessarily different than when one is in front of a camera. However, much of the same issues that an opera would have are also found in regular theater, and I have watched numerous plays, from both up close and the cheap seats, and never seen as much buffoonery as what is typically on display in an opera. Like I said - they could probably all use some lessons in stage acting - not movie acting.


Opera is primarily about singing. If you look only at the plot and characters of an opera, they are obviously not as deep as (good) movies or theatric plays, all that only serves as pretext for the musical drama. Of course the ideal performance would have both excellent singing and stage acting - which does happen in few exceptional cases - but you can't think of that as gold standard in opera and consider ordinary operatic acting to be _buffoonery_. Singing an operatic role properly is an extremely difficult art, most singers already struggle to reach top level in that, I wouldn't torment them further with extra courses in professional stage acting.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesare Impalatore said:


> Opera is primarily about singing. If you look only at the plot and characters of an opera, they are obviously not as deep as (good) movies or theatric plays, all that only serves as pretext for the musical drama. Of course the ideal performance would have both excellent singing and stage acting - which does happen in few exceptional cases - but you can't think of that as gold standard in opera and consider ordinary operatic acting to be _buffoonery_. Singing an operatic role properly is an extremely difficult art, most singers already struggle to reach top level in that, I wouldn't torment them further with extra courses in professional stage acting.


Indeed. Singing complex and demanding music at the top of your lungs and acting brilliantly at the same time is surely a very difficult job, and a person supremely skilled in this art - a Gobbi or a Callas - is a rarity. We have a right to expect a sincere acting effort from great singers, and in exchange they may rightly expect a little indulgence from us.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Acting is different on stage and on screen which is why some of the greatest actors - even as great as Olivier - are less magnetic on screen than on stage. As for opera, we must always remember that most operas are films of staged performances in which the gestures will be somewhat exaggerated to communicate with the back of the gallery. Actually I have found the standard of acting in the broadcasts I have seen to be pretty good. Generally the standard of acting has improved immeasurably imo


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

They sing instead of talk even there it is exaggerated.
I don´t know a single opera singer that I dislike because of their abilities.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay - I have seen the ubiquitous video of Netrebko frolicking on a bed and flinging herself on the male lead, while in a neglige. She is very active in that clip, and does all kinds of things. You all are telling me that she can do all of that, while singing, but it is too much to expect opera singers to learn some convincing acting techniques to go with their singing?

Sorry, it is a distraction to me. That is why I prefer listening to opera, when I care to consider it at all, rather than watching it.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

AnotherSpin said:


> Soviet art theory


no such thing ever existed in practice... the Stanislavsky Theory is what most of American and Soviet theatres went by since the beginning of 20th century.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

AnotherSpin said:


> they believe killings should be acted with crazy face, rusty ax in one hand, half-bottle of vodka in other, animal screams and NO smiles.


so a murder should be portrayed as committed with a huge grin on the face? but that's exactly what bad acting staged is.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

DrMike said:


> That is why I prefer listening to opera, when I care to consider it at all, rather than watching it.


better off listening than watching contemporary productions, thats for sure, but normal productions are of course better to watch, provided the singing is ok.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

DrMike said:


> That is why I prefer listening to opera, when I care to consider it at all, rather than watching it.


I take it you're not familiar with the works of Dale Carnegie?


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

sharik said:


> no such thing ever existed in practice... the Stanislavsky Theory is what most of American and Soviet theatres went by since the beginning of 20th century.


Netrebko's acting is more along the line of Socialist realism, the same vulgar didacticism and exaggeration. Not sure it should be traced back to Stanislavsky System.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

AnotherSpin said:


> Netrebko's acting is more along the line of Socialist realism


what they called 'socialist realism' existed only on paper and in fact was this same set of Stanislavsky methods which had been established before the ideology came into being.



AnotherSpin said:


> the same vulgar didacticism and exaggeration.


the word 'vulgar' used in such a context can therefore be applied just to anything until getting negated completely like in this very case where it has been used with the word 'didacticism'. Hollywood movies of course don't exaggerate with their car chases and gun toting scenes shown every now and then?


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

sharik said:


> what they called 'socialist realism' existed only on paper and in fact was this same set of Stanislavsky methods which had been established before the ideology came into being.
> 
> the word 'vulgar' used in such a context can therefore be applied just to anything until getting negated completely like in this very case where it has been used with the word 'didacticism'. Hollywood movies of course don't exaggerate with their car chases and gun toting scenes shown every now and then?


Socialist realism existed only on paper? I think I better leave you with yourself here, sorry.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

AnotherSpin said:


> Socialist realism existed only on paper?


this for example socialist realism?










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Seacole


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tatiana Martchenko* _'Portrait of a Socialist Labour Hero'_ (1970s) -


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

they took it all from the 19th century and wrote 'socialist realism' on it.


----------

